# Making my first "real" cheese



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

:biggrin and nervous!! I don't post much anymore but when I need help, I know where to go! 

I have totally mastered vinegar cheese (and was so excited to see MY recipe in the sticky! Wow!!) :biggrin Actually I use raw ACV now and no more than 1/4 cup per gallon. Hubby bought me Ricki's book and I have learned a bunch from reading it. Of course, I still lean towards my friends here who are the masters!

I have NOTHING! Getting ready to place my first order at cheesemaking.com but need some help...

Since I have nothing I am going to start with Mozzarella.

First, three of my does freshened this spring but one is milking through from last spring (13 months and gives the most milk). So, what do I do about the citric acid/ph stuff? 

I need simple (and cheap)-was thinking test strips would be best for me. But I don't see them on cheesemaking.com. Bugger!

Next...I have Ricki's Home Cheesemaking book and the recipe differs from Christie's. Ricki uses Thermophilic Starter in hers. 

And lastly...no microwave here! Can I use Christie's super easy, super tasty recipe and then follow the remaining directions for the stretching part? 

I've been reading the past posts about Mozzarella and am so excited! I love the cheese stick idea! My son lives on cheese sticks!! 

I'm looking very forward to the help I know I'll receive...


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

I wish I could help more. Are you wanting to make the 30 minute mozzarella?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I would do Christy's recipe not that 30 minute Ricki's which you need a MW for.


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

Christy pm'd me with the non-microwave steps. Since Christy's recipe doesn't use the thermpolic starter, that's one less item to purchase. I think I'll start with hers. And the acid testing kit vs. the acid testing strips (Hoeggers) were similar in price so I'll go with the kit, I guess. Anything else?
Thanks!


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

I had problems with the testing kit, but I'm deficient in math and concentration. :crazy  

I've seen citric acid in candy stores, or home cooking stores, also the flea market, so you might be able to find some stuff local. For the 30 min. mozz., I never had to test acid levels, just the long way mozz. 
Either way, have fun! :biggrin
Megan


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

So, without testing do you just use the citric acid at the amount listed no matter what milk you use (lactationally speaking)? I can't wait! But I bet my pastor is going to miss all the milk I've been giving him! 3 gallons a week last week!


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

There are variations in how much citric acid is needed depending on the milk variants. I think the point is that you use the base amount the first time, take notes, and correct as you go along. 
It is a fabulous feeling to get this ball of cheese that stretches! Always makes me feel accomplished and unique.  Happy cheese making.


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

Wellll....sighs! It tastes like Mozzarella but...

First my curds were very mushy, not firm at all. Then as I kneaded the curds they took on cottage cheese appearance. Then when I put them in the hot water (no microwave) they turned to mush and all the salt washed away! Then we finally got the temp high enough that the cheese-glop would stretch. It did that. But then I couldn't form it into balls or sticks.  My whey was very cloudy/milky!

My rennet said "double strength" so I had to quick call Christy to ask about that. Then she told me that the quick recipe isn't so great. Boo Hoo!

So, with our three little balls of cheese (one almost eaten up now) dd is making pizza for lunch.

Time to find another recipe! I never did figure out if I need Thermophilic culture or not. Rikki's recipe calls for it, Christy's does not. <shrugs>


----------

